# Cannock Chase - Bike Advice



## Young Un (27 Nov 2008)

My local cycling club is thinking of heading over to cannock chase to do some more technical riding than what we currently do. 


Although I am a little worried as I only have a rigid, and dont think I have the bike skill or the balls to be able to control one on the trails, so think I need a bike with suspension, or think about hiring a bike when I am there. Hiring is expensive mind you with a full susser costing 50 smackers for the day. 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## RedBike (27 Nov 2008)

I used to regularly take my cyclo-x bike (no suspension / thin tyres) around the main 'follow the dog' loop. It was always quicker than the MTB on that sort of terrain but my arms did hurt at the end of the ride.

None of the sections are particularly rocky / rooty enough to demand suspension but some are very bumpy. - And you need to watch those braking bumps on a rigid bike. 

This is a picture showing what I mean by a smooth surface but bumpy


----------



## Young Un (27 Nov 2008)

Picture is just a red cross for me?


----------



## Kirstie (27 Nov 2008)

I've ridden Cannock follow the dog trail, and the other trails around there, on a fully rigid SS a number of times and in many ways it is the bike of choice for Cannock. There's no major rocks, and most of it is smooth or hard pack.


----------



## Young Un (27 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the advise! Damn - I was hoping I was going to have to buy a hardtail. Still might try and persuade my mom to let me have one though.

Steve


----------



## RedBike (27 Nov 2008)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_EW_do4lgfHs/Rgei20H3UCI/AAAAAAAAALM/3hOjkFZ11_c/PICT0008MOV_mary.jpg


----------



## Dave5N (27 Nov 2008)

I did the red route - is that the easy one or a hard one? on a 'cross bike. Had to run a few bits, but it had rained very hard and was a bi treachorous


----------



## e-rider (27 Nov 2008)

£50 for a day bike hire is an absolute rip-off - don't pay it - I'm all for supporting bike shops/trail building and conservation etc. but not when they rip-you-off to this extent!

£20 sounds much more reasonable for 1 day.


----------



## Young Un (27 Nov 2008)

This is the hire place. The 50 quid is for a high end full suser I believe but I agree with you entirely it is a rip off!!

Steve


----------



## mondobongo (27 Nov 2008)

You do not need a Full Susser to ride Follow the Dog. There are a couple of rooty trails I can think of were you might want a bit of suspension but as they are off piste and known to locals unlikely you will get near them.

Follow the Dog is pretty much hardpack singletrack as Kirstie says, its a bit tight and twisty in places but thats the worst. Can get pretty muddy over the Winter but its early yet you will be fine on a rigid.


----------



## Dave5N (27 Nov 2008)

Young un

Try www.midlandcyclehire.co.uk if you need a bike for the day. I have met tham and they are sound.


----------



## Dave5N (27 Nov 2008)

Think they will deliver free to Redditch area, too.


----------



## 02GF74 (28 Nov 2008)

I hear your concern but you will not get the skill unless you try.

I've ridden with groups where there are some, not many, on rigid bikes that put me, on my front suspension bike, to shame over lumpy terrain downhill.

The downside with hammering downhill on rigid forks isthat your arms get a hammering and if you fast enough, your eyes get sken out of their sockets -been there done that.

Uphill is less of a difference betwene the 2.


I don't recall cannock being that technical.


----------

